# Paph. charlesworthii



## Ed3n (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

I saw a Paph. charlesworthii currently in bloom for about $45. Is this too expensive or a reasonable price to buy?
Is Paph. charlesworthii easy to care for? Also it is suited to grow in cool condition? The other issue is I"m planning to grow indoor, but worry the humidity inside the house is too dry.
Also does anyone know what the actual flower of Paph. Pinocchio x haynaldianum orchid looks like? I saw a plant in buds (about to flower) for sale, but I can't find any photos on the internet about this hybrid. 

Cheers, :rollhappy:

Eden


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2009)

$45 is not bad for a multi growth plant, but unless its from awarded parents I think that's a bit steep for a single growth plant.

Charlesworthii is fairly easy to grow. It was one of my first paphs to start with in 2001. It survived my pre humidity control days, and experiments with several types of potting mixes. If you can keep the humidity greater than 60% and repot consistently it should do great at intermediate temps.


----------



## emydura (Aug 6, 2009)

That is $45 Australian which is more like $35 US and plants in Australia are always more expensive. The money is not too bad depending on the plant.

Was it a single growth plant or multi-growth? Was it a nice flower? As Rick says charlesworthii is not a bad species to start with. 

Nicky Zurcher is also likely to have strong multi-growth plants of this species at the Melboune show coming up.

As for the Pinocchio x haynaldianum. It would be pretty easy to grow. But I generally hate sequential Paph hybrids. So it is something I probably wouldn't be interested in. Each to there own I guess.

David


----------



## emydura (Aug 6, 2009)

I now know where those plants are from. I bought a couple of plants off him a couple of months ago. I will never buy a plant off him again. Neither plant had a single root. I will now struggle to grow either of them. Personally I would recommend sticking clear of him. His plants are overpriced and in poor condition.

David


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmmm... what's a chuck worth?  Sounds like a decent price to me. charlesworthiis are all over the board in flower quality though, so you might get what you pay for. 

For the Pinocchio X haynaldianum cross, should look darn similar to identical to Henrietta Fujiwara (primulinum X haynaldianum). Could be either album (all green, yellow, white) or coloratum (pink pouch and some brown/pink color on petals and sepals) though. If the base of the plant is not all green, chances are it'll be album. Will be a vigorous cross probably- possibly blooming twice a year with several flowers (easily three, up to maybe seven on a mature plant) semi-simultaneously on a tall inflorescence. 

-Ernie


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm..David, sounds like you know quite well who I'm talking about, alright in that case, I'll take your word for it and will not purchase the plant. Thanks Ernie for describing what the Pinocchio X haynaldianum cross might looks like. sounds like an interesting cross and I like the fact that it might be multi-floral and bloom twice a year. 
I cant' wait, the orchid fair is two weeks away. If anyone in Melbourne, Victoria who has paphs that they want to sell, please message me. :drool: hehe.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Paph. charlesworthii. I know people say they are a good beginner's plant but I've managed to kill a few of them as well as lots of other 'easy' paphs. Now I'm growing paphs again and having some success I want to try another charlesworthii. I'm hoping to pick one up at the Melbourne Conference in September. As a matter of fact I'm hoping to pick up a few paphs at the Melbourne Conference. :drool:


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Roslyn, Are you referring to the orchid fair in August 21-23rd, or is there a melbourne orchid conference as well? is that open to public or do you have to be a member? I wouldn't mind going to the melbourne orchid conference as well if there is one. Also what date and what address?

Thanks.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm talking about the 18th Australian Orchid Council Conference and Show at Werribee, 8th to 13th September. http://www.mosorchid.org/AOCConf2009.php 

I think their publicity people would be horrified to know there's an orchid grower in Melbourne who doesn't know about it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 7, 2009)

I love charlesworthii, but it is definitely not an easy plant....I've never kept them alive for more than 2 years...also, for me they tend to spike in late summer, when its still pretty warm, and the buds blast. Take care, Eric


----------



## snow (Aug 8, 2009)

haven,t had much luck with it. got it as a medium seedling and to date it,s even smaller. i,ve now put it in my vivarium. has,n,t decided to live or die yet, i like charlesworthii sooooo much.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 10, 2009)

I have never had a clone of this species either that ever did well. I never had a mature plant but all of the seedling of varies sizes grew super slow and always lost all roots. I assumed it was the Texas heat. I heard they are shallow rooted so I tried that....faster death. With all the "hybrid" species being made, maybe they would adapt to this climate. No lesson learned here! I bought another blooming size last month!


----------



## emydura (Aug 11, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I have never had a clone of this species either that ever did well. I never had a mature plant but all of the seedling of varies sizes grew super slow and always lost all roots. I assumed it was the Texas heat. I heard they are shallow rooted so I tried that....faster death. With all the "hybrid" species being made, maybe they would adapt to this climate. No lesson learned here! I bought another blooming size last month!



My experience is pretty similar. I have a couple of seedlings that have just gone nowhere. Dissappointing as they were from good breeding. I don't think this species is as easy to grow as is often reported. I did buy a flowering size division of a nice clone which hasn't done too bad for me. Flowered it a few times although not lately. Still it is slow growing. Seems like getting a large plant is important with this species. Having said that I have a flask on order which I'm starting to get nervous about. Hopefully a few of them will be fairly vigorous.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 11, 2009)

You're as crazy as I am David!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 11, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> You're as crazy as I am David!



hehe, I think many of us here in ST could join exactly the same club... oke:

:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd def go for the Pinnochio x hanaldyanum, multiple blooms and/or sequential.


----------



## Jan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This plant or weed has me scratching my head. The leaves grow just like a Ladyslipper I had seen on a google search. It grew underneath my deck where nothing grows, so I felt I should leave it alone when I first seen the leaves pop out of the leaf litter.
It grew aprox. 30" high, bloomed July 11th in a damp wet Ohio. Here are just a few pics I had taken of it blooming. Before it bloomed, the flower head looked like it was wilted down, but it straightened out before blooming.

Can anyone help me identify this flowing plant? I appreciate any and all help, and do hope I am posting this in the right spot.

Jan


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 13, 2009)

Jan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This plant or weed has me scratching my head. The leaves grow just like a Ladyslipper I had seen on a google search. It grew underneath my deck where nothing grows, so I felt I should leave it alone when I first seen the leaves pop out of the leaf litter.
> It grew aprox. 30" high, bloomed July 11th in a damp wet Ohio. Here are just a few pics I had taken of it blooming. Before it bloomed, the flower head looked like it was wilted down, but it straightened out before blooming.
> ...


Epipactis.. and if you are in Europe I would even say Epipactis helleborine!


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. I wanted to say also I posted this in the wrong place for my first posting on this forum. 

Not being familiar with posting on forums, I plead ignorance on my part

Jan


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2009)

Jan said:


> Thank you. I wanted to say also I posted this in the wrong place for my first posting on this forum.
> 
> Not being familiar with posting on forums, I plead ignorance on my part
> 
> Jan


That's OK, Jan. I think we all caught your thread about this cutie.


----------

